# NH 1409 discbine



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

just bought a NH 1409 discbine this week and the guy we bought it off of wa say the reason he was selling was because of the hook up to the tractor. he went with the 2 point hitch hook up on the new one cause he was blowing out the velocity shaft on the discbine. has anyone else have any issues with there velocity shaft on their discbine? the way the guy was talking he drives like a mad man and makes sharp turns which you can tell the paint is wore off. thinking maybe if we don't make sharp turns and be smart wont have problems any suggestions? nice thing is it was cheap and the cutter bar was replaced so hope to have no problems for a while


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My guess is he took pto out with 3 point arms. Many Discbine pto’s are destroyed with 3 point arms.


----------

